# Good catfish seasoning????



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

My usual lemon/dill mix doesn't go well with catfish. I want something with a bit more kick than just cornmeal but not the heat and spice of blackened seasoning (which dd doesn't like). I could wrap it in bacon (which I have had before and is truly delicious). Just want something different but tasty. I've got several pounds of yellowbelly calling to my stomach.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

I used to mix cayenne pepper, black pepper, onion salt, garlic salt (light on the garlic) a little cummin and a dash of chili powder.... then mix that in with a mix of cornmeal and flour.. 

For the black pepper, if I had a lemon pepper seasoning, I'd use that instead.. 

Play around with it.. you might like white pepper better than cayenne if you really like hot.. 

Some times a little oregano or majoram or savory is a nice addition..


----------



## wannabechef (Nov 20, 2012)

Just go buy some Zatterans, use it and also copy the ingredients list and make your own.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Salt, pepper and Old Bay seasoning.


----------



## margoC (Jul 26, 2007)

I just cooked up a batch using zatarans, it was good! Making fried eggplant with it was good too.


----------



## wannabechef (Nov 20, 2012)

margoC said:


> I just cooked up a batch using zatarans, it was good! Making fried eggplant with it was good too.


Use a tempura on your egg plant...


----------



## wildcat6 (Apr 5, 2011)

Tony Chachero's is a good spice for it.


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

I am like all of the above. If all that I had was a stick of butter, salt, pepper and a cast iron skillet, it would happen. The only other ingredients I can think of that would make it better would be friends and family to share it with.


----------



## wannabechef (Nov 20, 2012)

Bret said:


> I am like all of the above. If all that I had was a stick of butter, salt, pepper and a cast iron skillet, it would happen. The only other ingredients I can think of that would make it better would be friends and family to share it with.


And tartar sauce...


----------



## Ed Mashburn (Jun 24, 2013)

re: catfish fry
I have found catfish to be a fish that needs some seasoning to taste its best. You might try using hushpuppy mix to roll your fish in before frying. We like it.
Tony's is a good seasoning- I like just a dusting of it.
Of course, it's hard to beat the fillets quick grilled over charcoal- with just salt and pepper.
Now you've flung a cravin' on me- I may need to go try and catch some fish tomorrow.
Good evening to all- Ed Mashburn


----------



## wendle (Feb 22, 2006)

fresh squeezed lemon, pepper, and butter. On the grill is best.


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

wendle said:


> fresh squeezed lemon, pepper, and butter. On the grill is best.


Or Lemon/Pepper seasoning. Lowery brand is the best brand. I just sprinkle it on, a little salt, then roll in yellow cornmeal and then deep fry to a golden brown. No body complains around here!


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

well growing up in Wisconsin we beer batter everything , and Friday night fish fry is big tradition 

I use flour about 2 cups corn meal about 1/2 cup then ad some lawry's seasoned salt , and pepper, you can ad any seasoning you like at this point just about , then crack a beer add and mix , when you have real thick pancake like batter but thicker and you can stick your finger in and it wants to stick , get the oil hot and batter up some fillets 

while your at it if you put the cheese curds in the freezer for a while before your ready to start cooking then batter them up and fry also 

my kids love to come up with things to beer batter and fry when i have a batter made , we have done left over red potatoes , broccoli , peanut butter and jelly sandwiches it was all good.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

No beer here and the premade seasoning mixes have way too much salt for my taste.

I did half in cornmeal with mustard powder, ginger, lemon peel, paprika, garlic and oregano. Baked in the oven in a little olive oil. It was pretty good. The rest I did in a frying pan on the stove, a little olive oil (bacon grease would have been so much better) and sprinkled lemon peel, oregano, garlic and paprika over it. I added a handful of diced onions about half way through. Those were pretty good too. 

I think I might do the next ones with ginger, thyme, lemon and onion. 

I thought about using curry powder but I really don't want curried fish.


----------



## wannabechef (Nov 20, 2012)

Danaus29 said:


> No beer here and the premade seasoning mixes have way too much salt for my taste.
> 
> I did half in cornmeal with mustard powder, ginger, lemon peel, paprika, garlic and oregano. Baked in the oven in a little olive oil. It was pretty good. The rest I did in a frying pan on the stove, a little olive oil (bacon grease would have been so much better) and sprinkled lemon peel, oregano, garlic and paprika over it. I added a handful of diced onions about half way through. Those were pretty good too.
> 
> ...


They are salty! And why? Can't we add salt once cooked?


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

The salt content is why I don't eat a lot of processed food. Those ramen noodles a lot of people complain about have less salt than a serving of Campbells chicken noodle soup. Blech!!! We don't need that much salt in our food.


----------



## wannabechef (Nov 20, 2012)

Danaus29 said:


> The salt content is why I don't eat a lot of processed food. Those ramen noodles a lot of people complain about have less salt than a serving of Campbells chicken noodle soup. Blech!!! We don't need that much salt in our food.


If I eat Raman I toss the seasoning packet!


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

really no beer , I don't drink much but i keep some cheap beer around for beer batter and brats . beer bread and such.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Yeah, no beer. I can't stand the taste.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

Danaus29 said:


> Yeah, no beer. I can't stand the taste.


neither does my wife but she likes beer batter , brats boiled in beer , and chicken cooked with beer.


----------



## Jolly (Jan 8, 2004)

http://shop.tonychachere.com/original-creole-seasoning-8-oz-p-21714.html


----------



## charliesbugs (Feb 25, 2007)

Will have to side with wildcat6 on Tony Chachero seasoning,that and lemon pepper not to much of each with a little black pepper,I use Tony C. on eggs also.


----------



## wildcat6 (Apr 5, 2011)

Tony's is good on a lot of stuff. As far as fish goes, I wrap the fish in aluminum foil with potatoes, tony's and a little lemon juice. Comes out wanderful on the grill or oven.


----------



## slimbo (Aug 10, 2013)

old bay


----------



## Mattie420 (Apr 2, 2013)

Round here we use just salt n pepper. The right amount makes the plate taste like heaven!!


----------

